# still backlashing



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

i just put in the two red collars in my X30sha and i somehow manage to blow it up about 8 to 9 out of 10 cast. ?????? anyone know why..... i have tried 3 ,4,and 5 ozs and loose loose friction screw and somewhat tighter friction screw and still to no evail boom boom boom . blows right up. im going to try adding the whites and see if that helps any. im casting with a 12' tica and i cant even fish with it. last time i went i was untangling my explosions. im trying to go this weekend and i really want it to catch something since its so new. any suggestions are appreciated.


SD


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Are you using mono and what lb test?


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

saltdawg said:


> i just put in the two red collars in my X30sha and i somehow manage to blow it up about 8 to 9 out of 10 cast. ?????? anyone know why..... i have tried 3 ,4,and 5 ozs and loose loose friction screw and somewhat tighter friction screw and still to no evail boom boom boom . blows right up. im going to try adding the whites and see if that helps any. im casting with a 12' tica and i cant even fish with it. last time i went i was untangling my explosions. im trying to go this weekend and i really want it to catch something since its so new. any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> SD



With out knowing a few more details. Try a 6 or 7oz weight thats where the sweet spot is on my 12' Tica.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

also try the flat end of the brake collars facing out and adjust then spool tension to very little lateral movement on the spool. Aso use heavier line and fill 1/8 on an inch below the spool. Hope that helps.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

You could try a heavier oil in the bearings?


----------



## Destrega (Jul 10, 2006)

I had similar problems with my x30sha when I first got it.I put 2 red brake blocks in and spooled it with 20lb big game and struggled to control it.2mm below spool shoulder like on my x20sha wasn't enough it needed like 4 mm.

I eventually just magged it.It is probrably overbraked now but it's problem free.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

saltdog, where's ptown. Maybe someone near ya could go out to the field and check out your cast to trouble shoot for ya. I'll be in Assitigue this weekend ifin I can be of assistance. Or I live near Raleigh and toss 2-5 times a week .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Have yatried both the red anfd white brake blocks?

P town is Porstmouth Va.


----------



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

the SHA's are really fast out of the box. I had to put two reds (small side out) in mine and normally use 1 red 1 white in the SHV. 

as said above try lowering the line level and using 20# mono.

if that doesn't work then you will have to mag it or use heavier oil. I am pretty sure when it gets to be fall and the temps are cooler it will be fine.

gary


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks a million all yall...... im using 20 lb mono and two red brakes small side out. im gonna try the extra brakes and give it a shot and see what happens,,,,,


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Another thing to think about is that once the line is kinked and twisted really bad,it will never cast good.It will allways fluff in the same area.Naturally some lines have more memory than others but most of the time you need to replace it after a really bad blowup.Someone told me that rubbing the bad section against your stomach would get the line straight again but he probally was drunk when he came up with that .Stretching it helps but I would rather change it or flip it by putting the bad side on the bottom of the spool.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Craw fish nailed it.. JAM


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Samurai said:


> Another thing to think about is that once the line is kinked and twisted really bad,it will never cast good.It will allways fluff in the same area.


BBG is particularly bad for that.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Try to slow down your cast and put the power in at the end. When going for distance we novices tend to put tooo much power into the cast too early. Make sure you have a tight hold on the spool and it is not slipping. A thumb guard might help. I use old bicycle inner tubes which most bike shops will give you old ones for free. What Crawfish said is on the money.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Is your shockleader knot hitting? And how much shockleader do you have on your reel, too much and sometimes you will backlash. And the placement of the shockleader knot on the spool is pretty important, some put it all the way left or right and dont let any line overlap the knot..hope this helps......tight lines........geo


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Lot of advice so far, but here is a little more:

Use the brakes by all means but only one per pin, and put some thick'ish gear oil in the bearings.

Brakes, oil or tension on it's own rarely works, whereas a combination usually does.

On the casting front, two words: SLOW DOWN!

Good luck- BB


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

Black Beard said:


> On the casting front, two words: SLOW DOWN!
> 
> Good luck- BB


slow down??? why is that??? i don't understand...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> slow down??? why is that??? i don't understand...


You have to load the rod......to correctly cast, you have to give time for the rod load......

to fast...and your just using the tip of the rod, and whipping the sinker out. That is why you will see most experienced casters have a lot longer drop ( the amount of shock leader that is dropped from the tip of the rod to at least the 
2nd guide,from the bottom). The length of the drop, proper technique with the loading of the rod..results in a cast....So when you hear about slowing down the cast...your actually allowing the drop ( attached to a sinker) to efficiently load the rod.


I am no means a distance caster...but know enough thru friends I met on this board, critique and practice....


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

ns4d

ohh!!! werd... i always thought that all that shock leader material and "the drop" was overkill... thanks... cleared that one up...


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*great advise guys*

i added the whutes with the reds and i only had one blow up. i had the spool tension extremley loose and still only managed one blow up! i was freaking out a little cause since i bought the combo i couldnt cast without a blow up and as all you guys know , constant blow ups on the sand just sucks! i and really happy now cause we're headed to ft story this weekend and until today i couldnt cast the darn thing . but thanks to all you bunch of P&S ers i can now rest easy friday night knowing i CAN CAST..!!!

thanks again to all who helped me out with my little problem.


AND to BlackBeard ..... what is the reasoning behind recommending only one brake collar on each pin??? i was still proficiently exploding on each cast with several weight combos and spool tensions, and with both its almost perfect to ME... THANKS

SD


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

What you should do after your trip is remove the spool bearings and clean them. Then add tow or three drops of the Diawa oil that came with the reel. That oil is pretty thick and trry casting again. You will be down to reds only in no time and getting a significant distance increase.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*oil?*

i didnt get any in the box........ im gonna have to ask randy about it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

saltdawg said:


> i didnt get any in the box........ im gonna have to ask randy about it.



If you don't find the original oil, I would do as BB suggests and find something a little thicker, such as rocket fuel liquid grease. 

One question, are your backlashes occuring at the beginning of the cast, or as the weight is coming to a landing. 

The best advice I have heard on here is to get with an experienced caster, they can help you both with casting technique and check out other possible problems, reel tuning, shock knot issues, etc.

good luck,

SC


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I feel it is your form more than anything.

Two sites to google up are John Holden
and Neil Mackellow (aka Blackbead) study and learn the off the ground cast. Hey John Holden's has a casting CD that is great. I love that he shows how most people cast with the overhead thump. Then shows you the right way. Neil have very good instruction. You can use the spinner with the OTG to start and it will ease you into it. Then you will not have to detune the reel as much.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

the blow ups were at the beginning of the cast. i was trying to cast to much like my spinner and i think all the shock at the begining was killing it for me. but now im doing it in a more fluid motion and not running into this problem. i am also gonna check out the thicker oil like mentioned buy you guys and continue practicing more.

thanks 

SD


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*Digger*

hey man thanks for the website info . im going to definitly read more in depth into them and practice.
thank you 

SD


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

Blow Up Free tonite !!!!!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cool. Thank the Guru's. BB JH I have learned alot from each of you.


----------

